# Stihl Light Bar



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 17, 2010)

Is this old news or new to you guys, I have not been on in awhile. It is 3oz (32in) lighter than the Oregon Reduced Weight bar, much sturdier and the tips last much longer.
BTW, I got rid of all those damn Huskies!


----------



## madhatte (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice find, and news to me! Might hafta buy a couple and see how they last.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 17, 2010)

New to me.........man I was thinking of you and it's the reason I just got
back on here.

Going to find your MS880 thread so I can find coil and carb part numbers
you used.



What lenghts do the light bars come in, if you know?





TT


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 17, 2010)

News to me. Looks like a VERY nice bar. What kind of price is on a 32"er?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 17, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> Going to find your MS880 thread so I can find coil and carb part numbers
> you used.



088 coil and 084 carb. At least that's what I used.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> 088 coil and 084 carb. At least that's what I used.



Same here, I actaully cut logs for two weeks with the 880 and a 36" Oregon Reduced Weight bar, in big wood obviously. It was sweet.

Anyway I paid $144 for a 32". I think they are really hard to find though. Also comes in a 28" and a 36".


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 17, 2010)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Same here, I actaully cut logs for two weeks with the 880 and a 36" Oregon Reduced Weight bar, in big wood obviously. It was sweet.
> 
> Anyway I paid $144 for a 32". I think they are really hard to find though. Also comes in a 28" and a 36".




Can you tell what Stihl has done to make it lighter.
Also is it made in U.S.


Last Stihl bar I bought was a 41" for the 880 it was $98.
$142 seems high but don't get me wrong if I had to use
a saw every day I would fork out the money also. 

Hell I may buy one for my wife's Christmas 



TT


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 17, 2010)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Same here, I actaully cut logs for two weeks with the 880 and a 36" Oregon Reduced Weight bar, in big wood obviously. It was sweet.
> 
> Anyway I paid $144 for a 32". I think they are really hard to find though. Also comes in a 28" and a 36".




Looks as if you used carb HT-7A, I wanted to have numbers as for the carb anyway, I think their were a few diff ones. As I will be looking at some used
carbs off of saws. 

I didn't find the coil number, but does 1301A ring a bell to anyone?


Thanks,
TT


----------



## bookerdog (Nov 17, 2010)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Is this old news or new to you guys, I have not been on in awhile. It is 3oz (32in) lighter than the Oregon Reduced Weight bar, much sturdier and the tips last much longer.
> BTW, *I got rid of all those damn Huskies*!



You went back to steal camp and they made you wear the cream and orange thong again.:jawdrop:

Good to see ya sling


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 17, 2010)

I used the HT-7A carb and 1124 400 1309 coil for an 088.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 17, 2010)

Tree Sling'r said:


> BTW, I got rid of all those damn Huskies!



What happened to the 390 vs 660 thing? I thought you had gone all 390s and quit 660s.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 17, 2010)

Tree Sling'r said:


> BTW, I got rid of all those damn Huskies!




*This may be one of the most logically, smartest and best Quote of all times* 

Your not baiting are you TS?



TT


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 17, 2010)

Are they making this bar in mid and large mount?


----------



## brages (Nov 17, 2010)

The Stihl site talks about "Light" Stihl bars, but only for Picco and Mini Picco...


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> News to me. Looks like a VERY nice bar. ....


:agree2:

They just *had to *do it, didn't they?


----------



## Freehand (Nov 17, 2010)

opcorn:

Good to see ya Jasha...


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 17, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> opcorn:
> 
> Good to see ya Jasha...



+1 Long time no see muchacho! Been dropping any more burning trees?!


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Nov 17, 2010)

The Stihl website does show anything bigger than 16".


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 17, 2010)

No burning trees this year. Just green ones, and then boards for building.

This bar has an aluminum insert on only one side. I am not sure if they have large mount.

The 390 Husky is a good saw as long as it does not break down, it is not near as reliable as a 660 though. I have been using 460s, if I need anything bigger, I bust out the 880.

I never had a problem one with the 372s, but the 390s, were headaches.

Bookerdog, I wear that orange thong year round, but backwards. I am a SF Giants as well as a guy who runs Stihls so the orange serves more than one purpose.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 17, 2010)

What was breaking on the 390s? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## TRI955 (Nov 17, 2010)

Tree Sling'r said:


> The 390 Husky is a good saw as long as it does not break down.
> 
> I never had a problem one with the 372s, but the 390s, were headaches.



Looks like maybe I should just stick with the old 288...



blsnelling said:


> What was breaking on the 390s? Inquiring minds want to know



:agree2:


----------



## bookerdog (Nov 17, 2010)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Bookerdog, I wear that orange thong year round, but backwards. I am a SF Giants as well as a guy who runs Stihls so the orange serves more than one purpose.



Ya how in the hill did SF win. Pitching is so important.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 17, 2010)

What's the PN on the Light bar?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> What was breaking on the 390s? Inquiring minds want to know



Cylinders at the base on the clutch side, even stock ones. Also the tank vent issues, and I scored pistons on modded 390s that were running rich, could never figure it out. Could of also been me, who knows.

#3003 000 2046


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice! Will be checking with my dealer on these. I really would like to run a Stihl bar instead of the Oregon RWs. Stihl on Stihl.

Thanks for the info. I warned ya about them huskies.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sjp (Nov 17, 2010)

this might help


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> What's the PN on the Light bar?



Out of the 2010 guide bar catalog: 

3003 000 2046 32", 3/8, .063

3003 000 2246 32", 3/8, .050

There is a pic of the bar but I don't know how to post it. VERY nice looking bar!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 17, 2010)

sjp said:


> this might help



I spoke to late, LOL.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Nov 17, 2010)

Very cool, I wonder why they only put the insert on one side. :monkey:


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 17, 2010)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Cylinders at the base on the clutch side, even stock ones. Also the tank vent issues, and I scored pistons on modded 390s that were running rich, could never figure it out. Could of also been me, who knows.
> 
> #3003 000 2046



Thanks Sling'r.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey ST, how is this going to affect the handling of the saw after a person filps the bar over. 
As its lighter on one side.



Or could it make the bar pull to one side after bar warms up.





:jester::jester::jester::jester::jester:







TT


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Nov 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


>



I was wanting to get one of these bars, but after seeing that price:bang:
dont know if I will...yikes...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 17, 2010)

woodsman44 said:


> I was wanting to get one of these bars, but after seeing that price:bang:
> dont know if I will...yikes...



If you run a long bar most of the day, your back will thank your wallet. Well worth the price. I can run my 044 with the 28" all day long. I love the Oregons for their weight. When I get my new Stihl ES 32" the Oregons might go out the door...


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 17, 2010)

I see one of these in my future. I'll just sell one of my Oregons.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I see one of these in my future. I'll just sell one of my Oregons.



Yup, what I'm thinking too....


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Nov 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I see one of these in my future. I'll just sell one of my Oregons.



Give me a holler if ya do...


----------



## Gologit (Nov 18, 2010)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Is this old news or new to you guys, I have not been on in awhile. It is 3oz (32in) lighter than the Oregon Reduced Weight bar, much sturdier and the tips last much longer.
> BTW, I got rid of all those damn Huskies!



If they're tougher than the Oregon RW I might give it a try.


----------



## adkranger (Nov 18, 2010)

*Stihl Lightbar?*

Oohhhh, I get it. It's a lighter guide bar for a chainsaw..............thought Stihl might be getting into the emergency lighting business. Was looking forward to a creamsickle light bar on my rig.:hmm3grin2orange:



One of these will go nicely on my 064 project once done.


----------



## gemniii (Nov 18, 2010)

Does any one have any numbers on actual weights?
I forget what that thread was where someone actually weighed a regular bar and a reduced bar.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 18, 2010)

I just called my dealer to order a 28" .050. None of the PNs are in the system. They're ordering me one to see if we can get one or not. This must be another one of those regional things


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 18, 2010)

I would still like to know if it's made at Stihl USA, Germany or maybe even
contracted out.



TT


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 18, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> Hey ST, how is this going to affect the handling of the saw after a person filps the bar over.
> As its lighter on one side. ....



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

I guess it won't, as the distance between the sides of the bar is pretty small!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 18, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> I would still like to know if it's made at Stihl USA, Germany or maybe even
> contracted out.
> 
> 
> ...



The picture that Brad posted clearly says "Made in Germany", but that may not be true for all of them......opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 18, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> The picture that Brad posted clearly says "Made in Germany", but that may not be true for all of them......opcorn:opcorn:




Thanks.

I couldn't see the forest for the trees 


TT


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Tree Sling'r said:


> No burning trees this year. Just green ones, and then boards for building.
> 
> This bar has an aluminum insert on only one side. I am not sure if they have large mount.
> 
> ...



But then you run an 880!


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 19, 2010)

gemniii said:


> Does any one have any numbers on actual weights?
> I forget what that thread was where someone actually weighed a regular bar and a reduced bar.



32" oregon rw was 3 lb 5 oz. 32" stihl ES was 4 lb 10 oz or so. It maxed out the kitchen scale. 28" oregon was 2 lb 13 oz. Oregon 28" was 3 lb 13 oz. All of these were on a kitchen scale.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 19, 2010)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Is this old news or new to you guys, I have not been on in awhile. It is 3oz (32in) lighter than the Oregon Reduced Weight bar, much sturdier and the tips last much longer.
> BTW, I got rid of all those damn Huskies!



What the heck man!! No huskies! 

That's all the local guys around here use, lots of 390's. Sucks that they were breaking on ya!


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 19, 2010)

I would almost run one on the huskys if it is sturdier and weighs less. I'll check with the dealer close to me and see what they say about them.


----------



## gemniii (Nov 19, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> 32" oregon rw was 3 lb 5 oz. 32" stihl ES was 4 lb 10 oz or so. It maxed out the kitchen scale. 28" oregon was 2 lb 13 oz. Oregon 28" was 3 lb 13 oz. All of these were on a kitchen scale.




Thank you!!
Somebody rep that man 'cuz I've got to spread it around.

So for a 28" bar I'm looking at 16.5 plus 2lb 13 oz = 19lb 5oz versus 20lb 5oz, or about a 5% difference.

/edit - not counting chain, fuel, oil, dirt
And of course my Alaskan Mark III which weighs 15.5lb, if I remember correctly.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 19, 2010)

I know the 390 with full wrap full of fuel and oil with the 32" oregon rw and semi skip .063 oregon chain weighed 25 lbs on my scales. I don't have a 660 available to weigh with that bar.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 19, 2010)

Late model 066 with Stihl ES 24" 3/8 .063 BC 22 lbs 4.0 oz









TT


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 19, 2010)

gemniii said:


> Thank you!!
> Somebody rep that man 'cuz I've got to spread it around.
> 
> So for a 28" bar I'm looking at 16.5 plus 2lb 13 oz = 19lb 5oz versus 20lb 5oz, or about a 5% difference.



The difference will often feel like more than it is, as that difference is up front


----------



## StihlyinEly (Nov 19, 2010)

For me the RW bars aren't attractive for weight savings per se, but because I can get a better balance between saw and a longer bar if it's some sort of RW bar. My 32-inch Sugi falls between the Oregon RW and Stihl ES in weight, and balances really nicely on my 660 (thanks again for that 660, slingr). 

If I went with a 36 inch bar on the 660, I'd probably fork out the cash for one of the new Stihl bars to maintain as good a balance as possible.


----------



## B_Turner (Nov 19, 2010)

Gologit said:


> If they're tougher than the Oregon RW I might give it a try.



I hope they are less flexible than the RW. Too whippy for my tastes.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 19, 2010)

B_Turner said:


> I hope they are less flexible than the RW. Too whippy for my tastes.



TS mentioned that they are indeed more durable.


----------



## Carlyle (Nov 19, 2010)

I ordered my bar today in Michigan, sorry no part number to share. I called dealer told him I wanted one. I think the price was $134 but not sure. I currently have RW's in 28" .50 and 36" .63. New Stihl bar is 28" .50. I will report when it gets here.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 19, 2010)

Carlyle said:


> I ordered my bar today in Michigan, sorry no part number to share. I called dealer told him I wanted one. I think the price was $134 but not sure. I currently have RW's in 28" .50 and 36" .63. New Stihl bar is 28" .50. I will report when it gets here.



and pics?


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 19, 2010)

I didn't ask what it would cost me today.
But,

28" .063 Light was $144
28" .063 ES was $68



TT


----------



## Carlyle (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm sorry I don't understand what you want pics of? Maybe the smiley face throws it off. But yes I will take pics of bars and give the weights and maybe even deflection from tip to mount.


Work Saw Collector said:


> and pics?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 19, 2010)

Carlyle said:


> I'm sorry I don't understand what you want pics of? Maybe the smiley face throws it off. But yes I will take pics of bars and give the weights and maybe even deflection from tip to mount.



I just like pics of anything new. :rockn:


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 19, 2010)

I ordered one yesterday. At the time they told me the PN wasn't even in the system. Today, they said they actually got a price, but that it was on BO. I wonder how long that will be, lol.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 19, 2010)

I have yet to run mine, but two local fallers got to demo some at the first part of the year and are still running them. That is really good. The first thing they did add, was that they felt like a real bar, not flimsy like the Oregon RWs.


----------



## Slamm (Nov 19, 2010)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I have yet to run mine, but two local fallers got to demo some at the first part of the year and are still running them. That is really good. The first thing they did add, was that they felt like a real bar, not flimsy like the Oregon RWs.



That is really good to hear. I want some 28" bars for the modded 441's we are running, should make for a nice light package.

Sam


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Nov 19, 2010)

The stihl light would be a good match on that 880.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Nov 19, 2010)

Slamm said:


> That is really good to hear. I want some 28" bars for the modded 441's we are running, should make for a nice light package.
> 
> Sam




That does sound like a nicely balanced piece of business.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 19, 2010)

Meadow Beaver said:


> The stihl light would be a good match on that 880.



I bet Stihl will never offer it for the big mount, 084,088,880


TT


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Nov 19, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> I bet Stihl will never offer it for the big mount, 084,088,880
> 
> 
> TT



You can turn it into a big mount.


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 19, 2010)

I wish they would make a 24/25" light.


----------



## Slamm (Nov 19, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I wish they would make a 24/25" light.



They are already light, LOL.

Sam


----------



## Slamm (Nov 19, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> That does sound like a nicely balanced piece of business.



Right now they are front heavy with the 28" .... which I like, but if the bar will knock around a pound off, it would be worth it in the hilly stuff for sure. Right now we're on flat bottom ground and it doesn't really make much difference what you carry around, 441 or 660 with 28" bar isn't so bad on flat ground, but hilly stuff sure makes a difference.

The main thing is, will they handle the abuse. I have handled a saw with the Oregon RW 28" bar and it was nice and lighter, but they sure seem like they could/would bend easy. So I never bought into them, that and I'm quite racist against Oregon anything at this point, LOL.

If some loggers have tried these and they are still using them, surely they can stand up to some abuse.

Later,

Sam


----------



## Gologit (Nov 19, 2010)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I have yet to run mine, but two local fallers got to demo some at the first part of the year and are still running them. That is really good. The first thing they did add, was that they felt like a real bar, not flimsy like the Oregon RWs.



That's good news. I tried the Oregon RW bar. It didn't do too well.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 19, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> I bet Stihl will never offer it for the big mount, 084,088,880
> 
> 
> TT



I modified the studs of the 880. It will fit small mount.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 20, 2010)

I would get one if I was working. . .

the reduced weights are pretty easy to tweak. Then again a good old solid 32'' isent really that heavy


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 20, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I wish they would make a 24/25" light.



They do...kind of...


The 3003 000 4030 25" bar is a narrow profile bar with a 10T nose. It is even lo-kickback rated. I have one on my 660 and I like it fairly well. It is the bar on the saw in my MS 660 superstock thread. 


.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 20, 2010)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I modified the studs of the 880. It will fit small mount.



This may be dumb of me, did you mod the bottom of studs to get the oil
hole to line up. or does it oil the side or top of chain?


Have you heard about this, 880 has had some changes!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 20, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> This may be dumb of me, did you mod the bottom of studs to get the oil
> hole to line up. or does it oil the side or top of chain?
> 
> 
> Have you heard about this, 880 has had some changes!



I modded the oil holes on the bar also, it gets plenty.


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 24, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> I would still like to know if it's made at Stihl USA, Germany or maybe even
> contracted out.
> 
> 
> ...



Mine is marked Germany just like the pic. 28" and $134.00.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 25, 2010)

Anybody on the east coast have any luck finding any of these bars?


----------



## Slamm (Nov 25, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> Anybody on the east coast have any luck finding any of these bars?



Put an email into my dealer, but he is on vacation, will let you know how getting some 28"ers, goes.

I'm in Western Kentucky,

Sam


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm in east TN and most of the dealers think I'm weird wanting over a 20" bar.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 25, 2010)

i feel you on that one Mdavlee. 20 inch bars definitely have their place in east coast wood, but a good 28, and even 32 have their places too...


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't like a 20" bar on anything over a 50cc saw. I think a 70cc saw needs a 24" atleast. There's not much difference in the 24/5" and 28" bars.


----------



## Carlyle (Nov 26, 2010)

I have mine in hand. I think it was three days order and came from Bryan Equipment as the distributor. Actually ordered Friday night and had it Tuesday. I payed $110-115 I think, don't remember for a 28" .50. I will try to get some weights,pictures and price later. 

Carlyle


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 1, 2010)

The 28" was $160 from the dealer I usually deal with. He said he wasn't sure of what it would cost me when it got here. He said he can probably come down $20 or so off that. The 32" was $170 and the 36" was $190 or so. They're more than a cannon or oregon rw.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2010)

Carlyle said:


> I have mine in hand. I think it was three days order and came from Bryan Equipment as the distributor. Actually ordered Friday night and had it Tuesday. I payed $110-115 I think, don't remember for a 28" .50. I will try to get some weights,pictures and price later.
> 
> Carlyle



When did you order that? I'm only about 40-50 miles from Bryan and ordered mine two weeks ago tomorrow. Mine is still on back order, exact same bar you got.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm trying to get a good price on a 28" .063 on the east coast. I don't like the guy saying he can order me one and then we'll see how much it will cost.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 1, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> When did you order that? I'm only about 40-50 miles from Bryan and ordered mine just a couple days after this thread started. Mine is still on back order.




The made in Germany may have something to do with it.
Not to many people are going to dish out double the money for one.
Stihl USA may not ordered enough thinking this.......but am only guessing.



TT


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 1, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> I'm trying to get a good price on a 28" .063 on the east coast. I don't like the guy saying he can order me one and then we'll see how much it will cost.



Am with you.


Cost is in my dealers book. MSRP was $144 for .063 28"



TT


----------



## Slamm (Dec 1, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> Am with you.
> 
> 
> Cost is in my dealers book. MSRP was $144 for .063 28"
> ...



I can get the .050 gauge in:

28" for $112
32" for $120
36" for $124

Not all dealers are created equal. Mine was sent from heaven, LOL. I have two 28" on the way, will let you guys know how we like them.
'
Sam


----------



## Burvol (Dec 1, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> I'm trying to get a good price on a 28" .063 on the east coast. I don't like the guy saying he can order me one and then we'll see how much it will cost.



I'd be curious to see how they do. The Oregon RW can be irritating in .50 gauge, flipping the saw too quick, throwing chains. .63 was a lot better for that.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 1, 2010)

Slamm said:


> I can get the .050 gauge in:
> 
> 28" for $112
> 32" for $120
> ...




Yes, I just saying what MSRP, not what he will sell me one for. 



TT


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 1, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> The made in Germany may have something to do with it.
> Not to many people are going to dish out double the money for one.
> Stihl USA may not ordered enough thinking this.......but am only guessing.
> 
> TT





Trigger-Time said:


> Can you tell what Stihl has done to make it lighter.
> *Also is it made in U.S.*
> ......



Maybe the production equipment is on a boat somewhere in the Atlantic at the moment, on the way to VB???


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> When did you order that? I'm only about 40-50 miles from Bryan and ordered mine two weeks ago tomorrow. Mine is still on back order, exact same bar you got.



NMy dealer just talked to Bryan. They said MI is service by a different distributor. They're on back order with Bryan until 12/10, so that's not too bad. I'm assuming they're coming from Germany.


----------



## DavesMower&Saw (Dec 1, 2010)

They're not available here yet, but I doubt they have much call for 28"+ and bigger bars here in the Northeast.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 1, 2010)

Burvol said:


> I'd be curious to see how they do. The Oregon RW can be irritating in .50 gauge, flipping the saw too quick, throwing chains. .63 was a lot better for that.



If they're not as flimsy as the oregon like treeslingr says then they should be alright. I found a good deal on a 30" cannon that I might grab up while I can. I've went to .063 in everything over 24".


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 1, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> If they're not as flimsy as the oregon like treeslingr says then they should be alright. I found a good deal on a 30" cannon that I might grab up while I can. I've went to .063 in everything over 24".



Cannon is exactly the opposite of light-weight though!


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 1, 2010)

I know but the chains don't have a sloppy fit and the bar isn't flimsy at all. The oregon hasn't even worn one chain out yet and has .006" slop in the groove. The stihl es bar that has worn out I don't know how many chains before I got it only has .005".


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> I know but the chains don't have a sloppy fit and the bar isn't flimsy at all. The oregon hasn't even worn one chain out yet and has .006" slop in the groove. The stihl es bar that has worn out I don't know how many chains before I got it only has .005".



Is the Oregon bar cutting crooked?


----------



## Burvol (Dec 1, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Is the Oregon bar cutting crooked?



50 gauge in a RW will take you there faster than any other thing.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2010)

Burvol said:


> 50 gauge in a RW will take you there faster than any other thing.



Interesting. Why faster than .063? Seems that if anything, the rails would be thicker on a .050 bar. Or is thickness not the issue?


----------



## Burvol (Dec 1, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Interesting. Why faster than .063? Seems that if anything, the rails would be thicker on a .050 bar. Or is thickness not the issue?



Look at it like the old boys who loved the .404, much like our BC brothers. The thicker the drivers, the less "snake" or side to side action occurrs with the chain in the cut. .63 is thicker, so less wobble is going to happen. Since the whole package with 404 is bigger on top of 63 guage drivers, the chain runs alot tighter on longer bars in big wood. Ya, it moves slower but they still sell it like it's 1980 up there. All the older guys I know here that held on to it longer, claimed it was because they loved how it did not wander in the big wood. Combine the "snaking" of 50 guage at high speeds on a RW bar that is far more narrow, you are gonna be alot more prone to cut crooked. And throw chains.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks Burvol.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 1, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Thanks Burvol.



No prob Brad. Everyone is into the speed kills thing, which I get. Look at Oregon football LOL. Your big saws pull so hard I would not even bat an eye at running .63 in the bigger wood with long bars. I have noticed the difference is much like Mvalee says, over 28". Under that, I don't think it's as crucial. The big thing with .63 besides the forementioned, is the inertia factor. More noticable with limbing. Once that heavier chain is up to speed and rolling with bigger saws, it blows through them alot faster. Try a loop of Oregon Dura Pro, or X chain as some call it for fun. Immitation .404 on top of .63 guage 3/8 pitch drivers. I am not sure if I like it or not. It was made for Redwood or fiberous wood guys (I bet it would be the chit on Cottonwood, have yet to cut one with it). One look at the cutters and you'd swear it came off a harvester, long teeth and much wider. It does a fine job on nasty pine limbs, once up to speed on a 90cc saw, game over, blows through them.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 1, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Try a loop of Oregon Dura Pro, or X chain as some call it for fun. Immitation .404 on top of .63 guage 3/8 pitch drivers. I am not sure if I like it or not. It was made for Redwood or fiberous wood guys (I bet it would be the chit on Cottonwood, have yet to cut one with it). One look at the cutters and you'd swear it came off a harvester, long teeth and much wider. It does a fine job on nasty pine limbs, once up to speed on a 90cc saw, game over, blows through them.



Ive used it in semi skip killer set up on the 066, the slinger 372 doesnt like it as much. Yes it does well in Cotton wood but so does every other chain I throw at it. Madsens has 100 ft rolls of dura pro for 239 mite get a roll for as long as they throw in a hat to go with my other eight hats.


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 1, 2010)

seems that both Husqvarna & Stihl are about the same prices for their light weight bars. I believe I can get the Husqvarna Tech-Lite bar in 28" for $114 I believe......I bet those Stihl light weight bars will be very,very nice.......


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 1, 2010)

hillbilly22 said:


> seems that both Husqvarna & Stihl are about the same prices for their light weight bars. I believe I can get the Husqvarna Tech-Lite bar in 28" for $114 I believe......I bet those Stihl light weight bars will be very,very nice.......



I haven't heard much about the Tech-Lite since it was news? :Eye::Eye:


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 1, 2010)

The oregon is a 32" and it cuts straight but you have to pay more attention to how the bar is while starting a bucking cut. Cutting firewood lengths i've noticed when moving kind of fast from cut to cut it will sometimes be a little crooked if you don't start the cut real close to the powerhead. I want to try a cannon to see if they're as smooth cutting as some say.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 1, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> The oregon is a 32" and it cuts straight but you have to pay more attention to how the bar is while starting a bucking cut. Cutting firewood lengths i've noticed when moving kind of fast from cut to cut it will sometimes be a little crooked if you don't start the cut real close to the powerhead. I want to try a cannon to see if they're as smooth cutting as some say.



That groove is what they say it is. Cut tight. Good steel. Don't flex. Power match bars are so crappy I can't believe local shops sell them for 95 bucks in a 32 Save your dough and buy a Stihl bar and an adaptor plate for Husky if not a Cannon.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 1, 2010)

I've got 2 adapters right now. I need to get a breaker/spinner so I can make chains for the stihl bars on huskys. I think i'll grab that cannon as its not much more tha a stihl es hpis local.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 1, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> I've got 2 adapters right now. I need to get a breaker/spinner so I can make chains for the stihl bars on huskys. I think i'll grab that cannon as its not much more tha a stihl es hpis local.



I did the Grandberg break n mend for a while, the punch. Got a spinner breaker combo and never was happier. The set Madsen's sells is sufice for what I can tell. Lindsey bought me one for a birthday. She is a good one


----------



## Carlyle (Dec 1, 2010)

Here we go! Sorry in a hurry again.

Stihl Light 28" .50 $110+tax----My dealer.
Oregon RW 28" .50 $139.95-----Baileys

Both were exactly 44.4 ounces. I will say that the Stihl is stiffer. How much? I don't really know how to measure. I grabbed each bar by the tip and mount and flexed them, so I say Stihl is stiffer. Stiff enough to how a bar should feel IMHO! Sorry cell phone pictures.
"Hey Brad" my bar came from Bryan Equipment just like all my saws and 100 ft rolls of chain. I am having my dealer look for another right now to prove it.-------> Just called and said they have four in stock! Want one? If I am lying I will buy you the bar! No BS here buddy, PM me.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 1, 2010)

PM sent. In no way am I suggesting your lying. My dealer has had issues getting good info from Bryan before. My dealer told me Bryan had 240 MS260s to sell before they could get one. Then Andre and Nik's dealer turned around and got me one.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 1, 2010)

Carlyle said:


> Here we go! Sorry in a hurry again.
> 
> Stihl Light 28" .50 $110+tax----My dealer.
> Oregon RW 28" .50 $139.95-----Baileys
> ...



Do they have any in .063 in stock?


----------



## Carlyle (Dec 1, 2010)

mdavlee,
I am not sure about .63. I guess I would order you one but not going to take my dealer time just searching for parts. I am sure he is 3-5 deep at the counter right now. Sorry about that.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 1, 2010)

No problem. I'm not in that big of a hurry for one. I've got 3 bars for every powerhead right now anyway. If you get a chance ask about a 28" and 32" in .063". The local guy wants me to commit to buying it with him pricing it at $160 then 9.5% tax and he mentioned freight on it also. I've got a 30" cannon on the way right now too.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 3, 2010)

I can get 3 32" .063 bars from my dealer if anyone is interested. I can buy them for $144 plus tax and ship for cost only if anyone is interested.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 3, 2010)

id like to have one of those 28" .050 3/8 for 110 bucks if you still have a line on them let me know


----------



## funky sawman (Dec 4, 2010)

what would the part # be for a 28 inch .063 gauge stihl lightweight bar??


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2010)

funky sawman said:


> what would the part # be for a 28 inch .063 gauge stihl lightweight bar??



3003 000 2038


----------



## Gologit (Dec 4, 2010)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I can get 3 32" .063 bars from my dealer if anyone is interested. I can buy them for $144 plus tax and ship for cost only if anyone is interested.



I'd be interested in a 36".


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 4, 2010)

Gologit said:


> I'd be interested in a 36".



I will see what he has in stock. I only wanna deal what he already has, hate to try and order stuff, especially when I am just being Holidayish.


----------



## funky sawman (Dec 4, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> 3003 000 2038



Thanks brad your awsome, I just put one on order


----------



## Gologit (Dec 4, 2010)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I will see what he has in stock. I only wanna deal what he already has, hate to try and order stuff, especially when I am just being Holidayish.



No problem.. I'll look around down here. _Holidayish?_ I thought you went to college.


----------



## SCOOTER (Dec 4, 2010)

I ordered my 28" Stihl Light on Wednesday, and came in Friday. It was $120.00 + tax. Live here in the Valley of Va. Used it today to cut 3 loads of wood, and fell two big oaks, and love the bar on my 460. Makes for a very well balanced saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll have a 28"er Monday or Tuesday. It'll be promptly going on my MS440/460.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 4, 2010)

SCOOTER said:


> I ordered my 28" Stihl Light on Wednesday, and came in Friday. It was $120.00 + tax. Live here in the Valley of Va. Used it today to cut 3 loads of wood, and fell two big oaks, and love the bar on my 460. Makes for a very well balanced saw.



How far up the valley are? I'm guessing you're talking the shenendoah valley right?


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 4, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I'll have a 28"er Monday or Tuesday. It'll be promptly going on my MS440/460.



did you sell your ms460?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> did you sell your ms460?



I sold it several months ago, after acquiring this new MS440.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 4, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I sold it several months ago, after acquiring this new MS440.



all you would have had to put is :welcome:

man i been in a cave


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> all you would have had to put is :welcome:
> 
> man i been in a cave



:welcome: 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 4, 2010)

Gologit said:


> No problem.. I'll look around down here. _Holidayish?_ I thought you went to college.



He went to kollej. It is northern California after all.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 5, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> He went to kollej. It is northern California after all.



Good point. Uh, wait a minute. I was in Chico the other day and made the mistake of referring to CSU as a "college". Man, did I get corrected...and fast. I was informed that it's a UNIVERSITY if you please...not some podunk college.

Back on topic...have you tried the StihlLite bars yet?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 5, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Good point. Uh, wait a minute. I was in Chico the other day and made the mistake of referring to CSU as a "college". Man, did I get corrected...and fast. I was informed that it's a UNIVERSITY if you please...not some podunk college.
> 
> Back on topic...have you tried the StihlLite bars yet?



I played baseball and drank in college, school was not important. Just batting average and chicks.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 5, 2010)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I played baseball and drank in college, school was not important. Just batting average and chicks.



Aren't those the only two things in life that are important until you're married?


----------



## SCOOTER (Dec 6, 2010)

How far up the valley are? I'm guessing you're talking the shenendoah valley right?



I'm about 70 miles north of Roanoke, near Staunton, Va.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok I didn't know if you were down closer to wytheville.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 6, 2010)

I received my Light ES bar today. Mine is a 28" .050 guage. It's 1.0 oz lighter than my Oregon Reduced Weight.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 6, 2010)

That's a nice bar. How flimsy is it compared to the oregon?


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Dec 6, 2010)

Sweet Brad, very nice!!

I guess I'll have to get one now...

I want a 32" .063 3/8's


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice bar, I need to get one for my MS460, its front heavy with the standard 28" ES bar.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 6, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> That's a nice bar. How flimsy is it compared to the oregon?



I didn't check that out yet.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm curious about that part more than the weight. If it is about the same as a regular es then it will be great.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 6, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I received my Light ES bar today. Mine is a 28" .050 guage. It's 1.0 oz lighter than my Oregon Reduced Weight.


What the heck ya doing with a west coast saw in Ohio????? I had one in Indiana a few years but it was an import like me.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 6, 2010)

Cedarkerf said:


> What the heck ya doing with a west coast saw in Ohio????? I had one in Indiana a few years but it was an import like me.



I converted it from a standard 440. This is my main falling/work saw. If I need to do some stumping, I use the 1/2 wrap 066.


----------



## Cheese (Dec 7, 2010)

Guidance on dealers who insist it is still not in production?

I love Stihl products, I hate my local contact who is a pain to get them from.

These are in production and available in all regions theoretically, correct?

Thanks


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 7, 2010)

Cheese said:


> Guidance on dealers who insist it is still not in production?
> 
> I love Stihl products, I hate my local contact who is a pain to get them from.
> 
> ...



I had my dealer owner call and double check what the parts man said the distributor told him. They both insist that Bryan Power Equipment does not have them. However, the one that I got yesterday has a shipping label right from Bryan. Makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## SCOOTER (Dec 7, 2010)

I used my 460 again today with the 28" light bar, and now i've probably got 10-12 hrs. on it, and honestly I can tell very little difference between the light and the regular bar. I was using a 24" regular before i got the light. I ordered another one today, bought a 32". I will be in on Thursday. They have made a believer out of me, thats for sure.


----------



## Cheese (Dec 7, 2010)

Local dealer said they are only being sold in the PNW to the public for testing. I asked why they were being sold elsewhere and he told me to call the dealers and ask to order one. 

I asked how we could do that as it was strictly against Stihl policy and he was a jerk.

Is there any truth to the limited sale or are these people just goons?

Thanks.


----------



## SCOOTER (Dec 7, 2010)

All I know is that they are definitely available here in Virginia, all I did was give the dealer the part #, he called, and in 2 day's I had it.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 7, 2010)

I want some of these bars now! Dang it!


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Dec 7, 2010)

Because some dealers are lazy and don't want to sell anything beside the MS250 farmboss and weed wackers.


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Dec 7, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I received my Light ES bar today. Mine is a 28" .050 guage. It's 1.0 oz lighter than my Oregon Reduced Weight.



Did you happen to weigh it against a reg 28" es bar?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 7, 2010)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> Did you happen to weigh it against a reg 28" es bar?



I don't even have one. After using a lightweight bar, I'm not going back to a heavy ES bar.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 7, 2010)

A 28" oregon bar weighed one lb more than the rw oregon in 28".


----------



## sjp (Dec 7, 2010)

how would you compare flex against stihl e "soft" stihl es "stiff"
is it stiffer than "e" and softer than "es"


----------



## Cheese (Dec 7, 2010)

After a trip to a different shop, I had a call back and order placed before I got my truck out of the parking lot.

Told the new place to find a way and he sure did. Guess it is going to have to be worth the drive.

Thanks for the info gents.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2010)

Would anyone want one of these new Light bars in 28", 3/8, .063 guage? I just realized the one I got is .063, not the .050 I requested. $125 shipped. This is the bar here. It has not been run. Tradin' Post Add


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Dec 9, 2010)

Check your pm's Brad.


----------



## DavesMower&Saw (Dec 9, 2010)

Outlaw5.0 said:


> Because some dealers are lazy and don't want to sell anything beside the MS250 farmboss and weed wackers.



Not lazy some of us just plain can't get them. 
The only one of these part numbers in the system at our Stihl distributor, is the 3003 000 2238 the 28" .050 bar, and they don't have any in inventory yet.

I'd like one of the 28" .050 bars for my 064. But I'll wait.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Would anyone want one of these new Light bars in 28", 3/8, .063 guage? I just realized the one I got is .063, not the .050 I requested. $125 shipped. This is the bar here. It has not been run.
> 
> 
> Outlaw5.0 said:
> ...


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 9, 2010)

I hope Slamms dealer has got me one of them. If I had seen this earlier I would have been tempted to get it. Oh well.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2010)

Just wondering how much lighter the 50 would be on a 28" as apposed to 63


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 9, 2010)

If the bar is the same thickness then .063 would be lighter by maybe an ounce. Then the .063 chain will weigh a tiny bit more than the .050.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Dec 9, 2010)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Just wondering how much lighter the 50 would be on a 28" as apposed to 63


For anything but a cutting cookies, it does not matter to me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2010)

Outlaw5.0 said:


> For anything but a cutting cookies, it does not matter to me.



It don't to me either. I don't even have a RW bar. I was just wondering.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 9, 2010)

I like the .063 better for bars from 28" and up. It seems to not wander as much in the cuts for some reason.


----------



## Slamm (Dec 9, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> I hope Slamms dealer has got me one of them. If I had seen this earlier I would have been tempted to get it. Oh well.



Ah, hold your horses, LOL. He texted me today and everything else that I ordered came in today ........................ except my 2x .050-28" bars and your 28" bar.

I'll let you know when its in, does postal or UPS matter to you?

Sam


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 9, 2010)

Whatever is easier for you to do. I have no preference in shipping providers. I was hoping to have it by early next week. I'll have a roll of chain to make loops for it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> I like the .063 better for bars from 28" and up. It seems to not wander as much in the cuts for some reason.



I have a 36" .050 and just got a 36" .063 I have not run it yet, can't wait to see if there is a differance.


----------



## Slamm (Dec 9, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> Whatever is easier for you to do. I have no preference in shipping providers. I was hoping to have it by early next week. I'll have a roll of chain to make loops for it.



As soon as it comes in Karen will get it shipped to you, I'm guessing postal will be cheaper. As cheap as the bars are the shipping doesn't hurt it much.

Sam


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 9, 2010)

Priority mail is faster a lot of the time. The price is great even with the shipping.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 9, 2010)

After you guys have used those bars for a while let us know what you think of them.

I'd like to know if they hold up better than the Oregon RW.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2010)

If anyone can get a 28" .050" bar, I'd love to get one. That's PN 3003 000 2238.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 9, 2010)

It sounds like there on backorder everywhere. I was hoping to have one by next week for me. I know madsens has some 32" but you have to get someone to go in and buy it then ship it to you.


----------



## Slamm (Dec 9, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> If anyone can get a 28" .050" bar, I'd love to get one. That's PN 3003 000 2238.



Brad, I orderd 2 of that size you can have one if you want, and I'll just get another one. I thought we were going to be in bigger timber, but we aren't. I ordered them at the beginning of this thread and they should be in soon. But I think we have the same distributor, so not sure how that works, cause you could get the 261 before we could, our distributor is in Ohio.

Let me know about the bar. Karen makes pretty regular trips to/past the dealer so when he gets it she can ship it to you.

Sam


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 9, 2010)

Slamm said:


> Brad, I orderd 2 of that size you can have one if you want, and I'll just get another one. I thought we were going to be in bigger timber, but we aren't. I ordered them at the beginning of this thread and they should be in soon. But I think we have the same distributor, so not sure how that works, cause you could get the 261 before we could, our distributor is in Ohio.
> 
> Let me know about the bar. Karen makes pretty regular trips to/past the dealer so when he gets it she can ship it to you.
> 
> Sam



If coming from Bryan, I'll just have my dealer put it back on order. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Carlyle (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi all,
I also have a 28" 3/8 .063 for sale, same as Brad's. I will do $110 plus shipping. Bar was mounted and made 3 cuts but is cleaned and looks brand new. I will put in trading post(although I have never used it) pm me!

On a different note I heard our 28" .50 should be in next week. Box of ten going to Bryan. Sorry for the mix up Brad. I take full responsibility!!


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 23, 2010)

I got my 28" stihl light bar today. It feels just like the stihl es and carlton 28" bar in stiffness. I haven't cut with it yet but will after I vacuum the mud and leaves out of the carpet. :censored: The 660 felt almost like a different saw with that bar on it instead of the 30" cannon. If it's as smooth as the cannon in the cut then they'll be a step above the oregon.


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 23, 2010)

I look forward to running it today. It bet it will be an awesome bar.


----------



## sgrizz (Dec 31, 2010)

*Stihl lightbars*

Has anyone been able to try out the stihl light bars yet? I know the weather hasnt helped much on the east coast but i did call my dealer today and they can get me a 28 inch in 0.50 for $143.00 . She said it would be about 1 to 2 weeks to get because thier main wharehouse doesnt have them in stock. If they did i could have it in a day or two. Most of the people that have them say it is not as flexiable as a oregon rw bar, but i am going to wait until i here more feedback on the stihl bar . thanks Happy newyear everyone !


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 31, 2010)

I've got 5-6 tanks so far on mine. I really like it. I might get another 28" or maybe a 32". I've run the 28" on the 2171. It looks a little wrong but feels great.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2011)

I just checked with my dealer, and the 28" .050 Light bar is still on back order


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 3, 2011)

It seems like the .063 is about all you can get right now. That was what I was wanting to run.


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Jan 3, 2011)

I really like my 28in "light" bar, it balances much better compared to the 28in ES bar on my MS460. Infact its almost perfect, no more nose heavy lean.


----------



## Slamm (Jan 3, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I just checked with my dealer, and the 28" .050 Light bar is still on back order


 
LOL, I have two of those on back order as well. Mdavlee's .063 came right in, but I don't know what the deal is with the .050's, I had mine ordered about 1 week before him and still nothing. They should go great on the modded 441's.

Sam


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 3, 2011)

You guys are going to have to start running .063" chains. If you're buying chain by the roll it shouldn't matter what size it is.


----------



## sgrizz (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. I thought the bars were still on back order because no one has talked about it . I got a price for a oregon red. weight bar in 28 0.50 for $149.00 Brad , I was wondering if the oregon red. weight bars that you have are too flexiable when bucking big wood say around 24" and up?


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 3, 2011)

The oregons are a little floppy when making falling cuts with the 32". I didn't think the 28" was too bad compared to the 32". The stihl 28" light bar feels just like a regular bar except the weight. If the paint was off of it I don't think anyone would notice it wasn't the regular ES bar.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 6, 2011)

I just called my dealer. . . Stihl 28" .050's (light weight) are available now, and I can have them in my hands by Wednesday.

If any of you want, I can have them get the bars here, and I could ship them out the same day, or that Thursday (1-12-11).

I didn't ask price, just if they were available now. Y'all would have to pay a little for shipping from 59901, but I don't want nothing for doing it.

You'd just have to PayPal me the money so I could pay the dealer, and pay to ship them.

Not sure if they're still on backorder for y'all, so I figured I'd offer.


----------



## PB (Jan 6, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I've got 5-6 tanks so far on mine. I really like it. I might get another 28" or maybe a 32". I've run the 28" on the 2171. It looks a little wrong but feels great.


 
My eyes are burning!!


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 6, 2011)

PB said:


> My eyes are burning!!


 


Hahaha.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2011)

Same here. I should have mine tomorrow.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 6, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Same here. I should have mine tomorrow.


 
Okay, wasn't sure, so I figured I ask.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 6, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> It looks a little wrong but feels great.


 
Please oh please let me put this in my sig! Muahaha. Let me know how these Light bars turn out guys, I dont need one but wouldnt mine checking one out. May have to give the guys in Ashland a call...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2011)

I just picked mine up this evening. It cost me a fortune! $137 + tax!


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 6, 2011)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Please oh please let me put this in my sig! Muahaha. Let me know how these Light bars turn out guys, I dont need one but wouldnt mine checking one out. May have to give the guys in Ashland a call...


 
Sure I don't care.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 6, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Sure I don't care.


 
Post up your U-Tube channel and I'll sub to it.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 6, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I just picked mine up this evening. It cost me a fortune! $137 + tax!


 
We don't have tax here. . . What was the cost out the door??


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2011)

$145


----------



## sgrizz (Jan 6, 2011)

brad, That was close to the same price i got also. It is alittle cheaper than a red. weight bar and mdavlee said the stihl felt stiffer than the oregon so i will have to call my dealer friday to order one. I am hoping that you will do a test (video of course) of this bar .


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 6, 2011)

$145 ain't bad if they're a good bar.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 6, 2011)

Honestly if you didn't see the light on it you probably wouldn't know the difference. I wouldn't as far as flex. 

I payed what Slamm listed in the thread earlier.


----------



## Carlyle (Jan 7, 2011)

You beat me to it Brad. Mine is in and I will get it tonight. Question is what is the cost? Think I can get mine any cheaper? I say yes!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 10, 2011)

Ran my 044/28" ES RW just about all weekend. Very happy! Not much of a weight difference between it and the Oregon, big difference in stability, if that is the word I'm looking for. The Oregon is much more floppy and even though I never bent mine, they feel easy to bend. You don't have that with the Stihl. I would not turn a husky user away from the Oregon though. I do like Mdavlee's pic of the Jred with the Stihl bar though, atleast the Jred has one good part on it.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey now I wouldn't do that if stihl made a good feeling 70cc saw.:sword: If I had a oregon in 28" I would run it. The oregon rw I've got is a 32".


----------



## Carlyle (Jan 10, 2011)

$106 out the door Brad.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 10, 2011)

Carlyle said:


> $106 out the door Brad.


 
And the .050 guage replacement cost me $145


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Jan 10, 2011)

The .063 only cost me $125.00.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 10, 2011)

Anybody know the cost on a 36" ?.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 10, 2011)

Can you put a chain on the stihl without leaving a radius in the bar?

I never could on my 32'' oregon reduced weight. . im OCD when it comes to straight bars. . . .


----------



## greg986547 (Jan 10, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Anybody know the cost on a 36" ?.


 
I just picked my 36" up Saturday from Madsen's for 143.95


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 11, 2011)

$144 isn't bad at all if it's more durable than the oregon light bar.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally got my 32" .063 in and it was worth the wait. Noticeably lighter than a regular ES and much stiffer than the Oregons I spun off.

Only bummer is my dealer charged $189. I crapped my pants! I can deal with a $10 here or there, but another $50 was a bear.

I bit my lip and took it but this dealer is never seeing another sweet cent of mine.

Anyone know of or want to become a competent, honest Stihl dealer in Northern Colorado?


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 20, 2011)

Ouch that is high. I probably would have left it there and got it from another source.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 21, 2011)

No other dealer, within an hour drive, had a clue that they existed. Thought about bailing, asked if they were serious and they said yeah.

Lesson learned.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 21, 2011)

I believe that price is way over msrp. I think the msrp is about $160 on it. It's in this thread somewhere.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 21, 2011)

For a cut & painted slab of metal, they should run well under 60.00 imo. . .

But its just like a barrel of crude is what 89.10 today, down from yesterday. ####. . .


----------



## Slamm (Jan 21, 2011)

I thought the 32" was low $120's and the 36" was $125. I might have already posted the prices but I'm on my phone, and don't want to look back that many pages.

Sam


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 21, 2011)

Here's what you listed earlier in the thread. 

28" for $112
32" for $120
36" for $124


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Jan 21, 2011)

Cheese said:


> Finally got my 32" .063 in and it was worth the wait. Noticeably lighter than a regular ES and much stiffer than the Oregons I spun off.
> 
> Only bummer is my dealer charged $189. I crapped my pants! I can deal with a $10 here or there, but another $50 was a bear.
> 
> ...


There is one dealer in the area that charges 10% over MSRP, I learned the hard way also.


----------



## little possum (Jan 21, 2011)

Got to check out a 28" the other night on a 044. What a sweet set up. 

All my dealer has is about a 14" pico for the small Stihls. 70$ :jawdrop:
But it sure is light. It would make a good combo with a T handle


----------



## Cheese (Jan 30, 2011)

As a follow up, with 10 tanks on the new bar, this really is as advertised. I am not a production faller, but I do log some decent hours when the time comes. Stiffer than Oregon, lighter than regular ES.

In this area, MSRP was $144. 

One shop was so excited, they took it as a return, credited me the difference and are ordering a 28" as we speak. If you need a shop recommendation, or more correctly a guy at one shop who wants to make things work, Fort Collins now has one.


----------



## sgrizz (Jan 31, 2011)

I Ordered my 28" 0.50 bar on monday and had it on wensday but havnt been able to use it yet due to the snow. The bar is alot lighter than the es bar and it feels very rigid. The price i piad was $144.00 + tax.


----------



## Evan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice bar. bought all i run anymore is the 32" 066. i had planned on getn the rw oregon but ill have to give this a look now


----------



## greg986547 (Feb 1, 2011)

Evan said:


> nice bar. bought all i run anymore is the 32" 066. i had planned on getn the rw oregon but ill have to give this a look now


 
Hey Evan...I had the 36" Oregon RW on my 066 .... now running the lightweight Stihl.....dramatic difference in stiffness.


----------



## Slamm (Feb 2, 2011)

Just got around to picking up my two 28" Light Bars. Boy are they nice. Seems pretty dramatic to me. It is a loss of weight in the best spot.







Let you know how we like them.

Sam


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 2, 2011)

Mmm Stihl making lighter bars to make up for the heavyer new model saws.:smile:


----------



## j.williams (Mar 7, 2011)

Any complaints about the new bars yet? I'm wanting to order a couple myself just waiting for everyone to give it a good work out.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 7, 2011)

Same here. How are they holding up?


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 7, 2011)

Stihlman441 said:


> Mmm Stihl making lighter bars to make up for the heavyer new model saws.:smile:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Good point, but I really doubt it - it probly is the Oregon RW bars that triggered it. Then there are the Husky Tech-Lite bars (no, they are not made by Oregon)........


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 7, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Same here. How are they holding up?


 
Bob go ahead and get you one.


----------



## thechainsawguy (Mar 29, 2011)

*How are they holding up?*

Hey Treeslinger, how are the Stihl light bars holding up? I know a prototype was tried out and the faller got 45 or 48 days out of one. Have you bent one, can they be straightened? Does the insert pop out? 

Dave.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Mar 29, 2011)

thechainsawguy said:


> Hey Treeslinger, how are the Stihl light bars holding up? I know a prototype was tried out and the faller got 45 or 48 days out of one. Have you bent one, can they be straightened? Does the insert pop out?
> 
> Dave.


 
I have not had any isses with my two. But, then again I don't have a lot of time on them either. The guys down here seem to like them though.


----------



## thechainsawguy (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok, well I will post any feedback I hear. You find out pretty fast how the bars are when they are 32 to 36 inch bars used to fall big wood, day in and day out. I think most of the guys here are still snowed out. So time will tell. 

Dave.


----------



## Jeremiah (Jun 3, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Would anyone want one of these new Light bars in 28", 3/8, .063 guage? I just realized the one I got is .063, not the .050 I requested. $125 shipped. This is the bar here. It has not been run. Tradin' Post Add


Hi is that bar available in 404 063... I'm stuck on 404


----------



## WMW050588 (Jun 3, 2015)

This is a 4 yr old thread.


----------



## Jeremiah (Jun 3, 2015)

Lol yep


----------

